# Fuel Filter question Briggs?



## Okie294life (Jan 12, 2020)

I just rebuilt the carb on an intek 6.5hp, Briggs has two inline filters a 40 and a 150 micron. One would think the 40 micron is best but it states only for fuel pumps. Is 150 good enough or should I go for the 40? Since I just installed a new carb it would be great to not have need to do it again.


----------



## Manic84 (Jan 15, 2020)

I'd go with the 150 inline filter(red one right?), and would you be open to the idea of putting a inline fuel shut-off valve?
That way once you're done using it, you just stop the fuel from going to the carb and let it run dry.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jan 15, 2020)

On all my yard equipment, I use the large (translucent) filter (don't know the mesh size though).

I also route the fuel line for a bit of a loop so as to include the fuel shutoff valve.
Like Manic84 said, run the carb dry after each yard mowing.

Do a full cleaning and rebuild on the fuel system.
(tank, hoses & carb + new air filter)

then...
Each time you get out the mower, tiller, pressure washer, etc, out...
First thing is to flip the fuel valve open.
Then top off the tank and check your oil.
Carburetor will be full and ready to go by then.

Usually takes a single pull to start. Even that first run of the season!


----------



## Okie294life (Jan 15, 2020)

Manic84 said:


> I'd go with the 150 inline filter(red one right?), and would you be open to the idea of putting a inline fuel shut-off valve?
> That way once you're done using it, you just stop the fuel from going to the carb and let it run dry.


Thanks. I’m going to grab a red one, was kinda leaning that way anyway since that filter seems to be OEM on some stuff. Don’t need a valve I either run my stuff or sit it. When it sits it gets ran dry or stabilizer in the fuel.


----------

